# Recent Tapco Group Buy on 7.9x.6 Bock #6...does yours work?



## RichAldrich (Nov 1, 2021)

I purchased the 7.9x.6 tapco for the bock #6.  It does not fit.  Has anyone else tried theirs?  I have two I ordered from Jick Wu and they both work great.  Original and the +15%.  Tried two different bock #6 nibs and no luck.

Have you tried yours and does it fit?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## jalbert (Nov 1, 2021)

I did not buy one from the group buy, but I purchased one from fpnibs.com that did not work, and I borrowed a friend’s (who I believe purchased it from the group buy) which did not work either. I decided not to mess with it any further, and just started single point cutting my bock sections.


----------



## RobS (Nov 1, 2021)

The bock #6 needs to be a D20 CLASS, the group buy i was on did not buy the correct one.
PENREALM Has them, https://www.penrealm.com/product/bock-250-taps/
I bought mine from him, which worked.


----------



## hokie (Nov 1, 2021)

RobS said:


> The bock #6 needs to be a D20 CLASS


Can you elaborate on the "D20" aspect? Neither a Google search nor a search of the Bock website bring up anything about a D20-style nib or nib housing. Thanks!


----------



## RobS (Nov 1, 2021)

D20 refers to the tolerance class of the tap, if you check the Beufortink website you will see they use D20.





						Starter thread tap for Bock size 6 nib housings
					

Starter thread tap (US - Taper tap) for Bock size 6 nib housings.  Made by TapCo from M2 HSS steel, the thread size is 7.9 x 0.6 and we recommend a drill size of 7.3mm  Intermediate and Plug taps (US ...




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				




THE DEVIL IS IN THE DETAILS


----------



## RobS (Nov 1, 2021)

REGARDING WHAT THE HECK D3 or D20 MEANS:






			https://www.natool.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/classes_of_fit_web_catp101-102.pdf


----------



## Brian G (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm understanding that the 2017 and most recent group buys that included the taps for the Bock housings yielded Bock taps that have not worked.  This was brought up after the 2017 group buy, but few weighed in on the thread where it was discussed.  I don't know whether the 2020 group buy had an issue.

This isn't a criticism of the organizers, but I think we'd be wise to pause any other group buys on the taps for the Bock housings from Tapco until this is resolved.  I participated in the 2017 group buy, but I confess that I haven't used the taps to know whether there is an issue with mine.

I'd think Tapco would want to know whether their product isn't of sufficient quality/tolerance to work.  At a minimum, I think we should always take Phil Dart's advice and send a housing in advance of an order to make sure Tapco's effort is suitable.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 1, 2021)

RobS said:


> D20 refers to the tolerance class of the tap, if you check the Beufortink website you will see they use D20.



Interesting.

Mine states it is D4 - and yet it has worked perfectly for the 3 or 4 Bock #6 sections I've made with it. (Although that might be because I chase the threads of the housing with a matching die.)


----------



## RobS (Nov 1, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Mine states it is D4 - and yet it has worked perfectly for the 3 or 4 Bock #6 sections I've made with it. (Although that might be because I chase the threads of the housing with a matching die.)


Chasing the threads would solve the issue. Because you are cutting the threads to the same fit class.


----------



## RobS (Nov 1, 2021)

Brian G said:


> I'm understanding that the 2017 and most recent group buys that included the taps for the Bock housings yielded Bock taps that have not worked.  This was brought up after the 2017 group buy, but few weighed in on the thread where it was discussed.  I don't know whether the 2020 group buy had an issue.
> 
> This isn't a criticism of the organizers, but I think we'd be wise to pause any other group buys on the taps for the Bock housings from Tapco until this is resolved.  I participated in the 2017 group buy, but I confess that I haven't used the taps to know whether there is an issue with mine.
> 
> I'd think Tapco would want to know whether their product isn't of sufficient quality/tolerance to work.  At a minimum, I think we should always take Phil Dart's advice and send a housing in advance of an order to make sure Tapco's effort is suitable.


This is not a Tapco issue, we specified the wrong fit class.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 19, 2021)

RobS said:


> Chasing the threads would solve the issue. Because you are cutting the threads to the same fit class.



Rob, you are 100% correct - I just made a "test section" in clear acrylic acetate using the class D4 tap. It doesn't accept an un-chased Bock nib housing, and chasing the housing threads made it fit.

Guess I'll be purchasing one of the "known to work" taps since I'd rather not be forced to do this to every nib unit I build into a pen.


----------



## RobS (Dec 19, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> Rob, you are 100% correct - I just made a "test section" in clear acrylic acetate using the class D4 tap. It doesn't accept an un-chased Bock nib housing, and chasing the housing threads made it fit.
> 
> Guess I'll be purchasing one of the "known to work" taps since I'd rather not be forced to do this to every nib unit I build into a pen.


Yeah I feel your pain.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 17, 2022)

The tap I purchased was the D4 and did not work. Not sure where I got it but very very possibly it came from a group buy here. I purchased one (D20) from  https://www.penrealm.com/product/bock-250-taps/ and it worked perfectly.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## RobS (Mar 17, 2022)

its_virgil said:


> The tap I purchased was the D4 and did not work. Not sure where I got it but very very possibly it came from a group buy here. I purchased one (D20) from  https://www.penrealm.com/product/bock-250-taps/ and it worked perfectly.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Yup I bought mine from PenRealm also and it works just fine.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 19, 2022)

RobS said:


> Yup I bought mine from PenRealm also and it works just fine.





its_virgil said:


> The tap I purchased was the D4 and did not work. Not sure where I got it but very very possibly it came from a group buy here. I purchased one (D20) from  https://www.penrealm.com/product/bock-250-taps/ and it worked perfectly.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



+1 for success using the tap from PenRealm (at RobS's suggestion)


----------



## TwoCanSam (May 7, 2022)

RichAldrich said:


> I purchased the 7.9x.6 tapco for the bock #6.  It does not fit.  Has anyone else tried theirs?  I have two I ordered from Jick Wu and they both work great.  Original and the +15%.  Tried two different bock #6 nibs and no luck.
> 
> Have you tried yours and does it fit?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had problems as well.  The tap threads an "O" starter hole, which is more than 8.0 mm in diameter.  I can make it work but certainly wasn't the quality I was expecting.


----------



## SWEPEN (Jun 11, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Mine states it is D4 - and yet it has worked perfectly for the 3 or 4 Bock #6 sections I've made with it. (Although that might be because I chase the threads of the housing with a matching die.)


We're did you get that die?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 11, 2022)

SWEPEN said:


> We're did you get that die?


It was a group buy here on IAP - the organiser included the option to get both tap and die for the Bock and JoWo nib housings.

Although the Bock #6 tap doesn't match the housing (as discussed here and several other threads), once the housing threads are chased with the die that came with the tap it all works ok.


----------

